# Sanitizing a stem?



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I did my first trade for a pipe last weekend and I was wondering , how do I sanitize the the stem. I have never done it before on my other pipe since its been in my mouth only. Can i boil the stem ?


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Alcohol and a pipe cleaner. Don't boil them. Unless you want to bend it back straight or put a bend in it. It will turn to soft rubber. Just clean it as you would for a regular cleaning. ++. Till your certain it's clean and can be put in the mouth. If your a germaphobe buy only new pipes and try to talk yourself into thinking it's never been in anyones mouth. 
Brian..


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Use the kind of alcohol you would drink, Vodka, Gin etc. I use a clear type when cleaning the stems.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

You should also clean the inside of the bowl and shank...Q-tips are great for this, but a bent over pipe cleaner is also good.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You can boil it if you want to but a bent stem might straighten itself out. If you need to rebend it you'll have about ten seconds to get it bent to the shape you want before most of the flex is gone and it'll be completely rigid in about a minute or you can use cold water to stiffen it in seconds. If you boil it (only recommended if its filthy) you'll have a chore polishing it if its vulcanite. Normally I just use rubbing alcohol but I've heard vinegar works too.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I use 200 proof reagent grade absolute ethanol to sanitize the stem and then dip a pipe cleaner in the ethanol and run it through the shank,being careful not to allow the ethanol to leak on the outside of the shank. Let dry and its good to go with no influencing taste left. Just a clean pipe.

Prof. Mike:amen:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a very serious question about estate pipes. I understand that some things such as Mad Cow disease cannot be removed, cleaned away or boiled away. I realize that there may be not doctors one this site, but have any of you ever heard this discussed.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

AcworthAl said:


> I have a very serious question about estate pipes. I understand that some things such as Mad Cow disease cannot be removed, cleaned away or boiled away. I realize that there may be not doctors one this site, but have any of you ever heard this discussed.


Seriously...you have to eat a Mad Cow to get Mad Cow disease. Use plenty of Q-tips and pipe cleaners with 120 proof grain alcohol and it will kill anything before it kills you....promise. I have never heard of anyone catching something from an estate, particularly that has been cleaned well. Lastly if you are that worried about your health you should not smoke a pipe. The chances of dying from cancer are actually quite high...seriously.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you boil it (only recommended if its filthy) you'll have a chore polishing it if its vulcanite.


Water isn't only liquid that can be heated. If boiling heat is required, the boiling water can be be used to heat up olive oil. No polishing works with oil.



AcworthAl said:


> I have a very serious question about estate pipes. I understand that some things such as Mad Cow disease cannot be removed, cleaned away or boiled away.


Microorganism that lived in previous pipe owner's mouth aren't very likely to survive long periods of time on very different surroundings. But it is true that still a small risk remains. Like Dub said, mechanical cleaning and alcohol are used to get rid of those.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> Seriously...you have to eat a Mad Cow to get Mad Cow disease. Use plenty of Q-tips and pipe cleaners with 120 proof grain alcohol and it will kill anything before it kills you....promise. I have never heard of anyone catching something from an estate, particularly that has been cleaned well. Lastly if you are that worried about your health you should not smoke a pipe. The chances of dying from cancer are actually quite high...seriously.


DubintheDam, now I know why you are Mayor. Your point is well taken and I appreciate the response.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> I have a very serious question about estate pipes. I understand that some things such as Mad Cow disease cannot be removed, cleaned away or boiled away. I realize that there may be not doctors one this site, but have any of you ever heard this discussed.


Alfred:
I'm not an M.D.,however I do hold doctorates in Molecular Biology,Toxicology and Forensic Chemistry. I feel confident and without fear of contradiction that if a pipe,estate or otherwise, is properly sanitized the probability of contracting Mad Cow or any other bacterial or viral,or fungal agent is remote to nonexsistent. Trust me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Prof Mike


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

*F* cancer!!

I stood up to it and kicked it in the nuts!! It ran off like a dog away from a rolled up newspaper!!!

Just clean it well, just as you should be cleaning the pipes you already own, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

selleri said:


> Water isn't only liquid that can be heated. If boiling heat is required, the boiling water can be be used to heat up olive oil. No polishing works with oil.


Yeah I tried the olive oil and wasn't too enthused about it. #1 I don't have a double boiler so the olive oil had to be heated directly which meant constantly monitoring the temperature so my house didn't fill with smoke, #2 it was a greasey mess, and #3 I didn't think it worked that well. Thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't have a double boiler


Here's a pic of a double boiler, you could just use two kettles also.
Oil is a mess, but a lot less work than water.


----------

